# training a pup when company comes..



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

OK, I live alone and do not often have visitors. How do I train my 6 month old to not jump on visitors and be a wild nut. I always leash her but she gets wild and doesn't listen at all. She does settle down after a bit. Maybe for her age that is all I can expect. I do not know. And when the grandkids come I cannot unleash her at all. They are pretty little and she would hurt them. Plus they are afraid of her. I just want to do it right. Advice??? :wave:


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

A golden retrievers mission in life is to celebrate people and throw a party for them, that is a part of the reason why we love them so much. 

There are people out there that will advise you to to use the sit and stay command. I have found this to be an unrealistic expectation for our bright bundles of joy in the real world when your visitors enter the house in a bright and bubbly manner.

You have a few challenges:

1. The secret to calming behaviour is exposure, this is difficult if you do not have visitors over very often. If people came and went all day long this would no longer be the highlight of her day. Taking for her to walks in the city centre will get her used to meeting people.

2. Age is a huge factor so it may be a relief to know that she will not always be this way.

3. Your visitors need to be given the right body language tips and commands to settle her. This is extremely difficult with children who often want to jump and play themselves. You could ask the kids to help you to teach her to be calm when she is being good by giving her treats. This also teaches the children how to be calm around her in an enjoyable manner.

The most practical thing you can do is to use an easy walker harness (ring at the front of the chest) until she is settled before gradually involving her in family activities. You may also choose to wear her out before your visitors come with a decent walk.

As you know goldens are wonderful family pets if you can get over that initial excitement.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree she needs more exposure. Take her around a lot of different people and situations so she can learn what is appropriate behavior. 

Also, if she jumps at home when you come home, ignore her. Or raise your knee. Or turn away from her when sentries to jump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben also has issues because he is not used to company. He has knocked people down as they came in the door, and made a complete pest of himself trying to get a non-dog person to pet him. It's not easy. It does, however, get better as he gets more exposure to company. 

A couple of ideas: 1) make sure your guests know before they arrive not to pay any attention to your puppy until she is completely calm: no eye contact, no touch, no talking. 2) Put her in a separate room before your guests arrive. Greet your guests and have them sit down without her in the room. When she is no longer barking and scratching at the door, let her out, but again, don't let the people acknowledge her until she is calm. When she does calm down, have the guests call her over and give her a treat, one at a time. Then have her sit or lie down nearby. But don't make her the focus of attention. 

With Ben, he knows that once we start talking, he might as well zone out, so he does. 

We're having grandchildren over for a few days after Christmas, and one of the big things I need to do is teach the kids not to get him excited. We've worked very hard to calm him down. We can play without him losing control. But kids high voices, waving arms, and excitement can push him over the edge. Teaching them how to behave is as big as teaching him.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Dec 16, 2012)

I would find a obediance training group where you can work on the obediance commands and be able to socialize the dog even more. Duration, distractions and distance will be the key components of the commands once formalized with the dog. I keep mine in a down/stay when someone comes to visit until I release him but he has learned self control. I have also told people to put a knee up or push him down with a palm to the snout and say no for me to help reinforce not jumping up. A good swift correction is much better and fair to the dog but they have to be taught the expectations first


----------

